# 1979 Bobcat 313 with homemade plow for home use



## latency (Feb 15, 2010)

9 months ago, we found a 1979 Bobcat 313 on craigslist for virtually nothing. Living out with about 1.7 acres, and a 500 foot driveway, a small bobcat can come in very handy. I bought the cat along with my dad. I use it in the warm months to maintain the mini-motox track, this winter, we decided to adapt my ATV cycle country plow for use with the cat.

Here is the finished product. All of the steel used in the build of a homemade universal bobcat mount was found in my Dad's neighborhood. His neighbors have a habit of throwing away steel bedframes...so he collected them. Free is always good!










Here are some shots pushing snow. Even though it is little, the 313 does a really nice job, even with 15" of snow:


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

looks good. amazing how tiny it is. if one of your neighbors throws out plow thats a little bigger i would go with that. just dont go too big. looks great though!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Very nice, I am amazed that it actually looks like it could be alot newer. They really don't change the look that much over the years. Nice find!


----------



## neutron (Nov 15, 2007)

I have one for sale right now with a 4' plow. Brand new tires and wheels, vinyl enclosure, runs great. I have user and service manuals. Not giving it away lol looking for 3K


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

neutron;1005627 said:


> I have one for sale right now with a 4' plow. Brand new tires and wheels, runs great. I have user and service manuals.


more info please


----------



## latency (Feb 15, 2010)

neutron;1005627 said:


> I have one for sale right now with a 4' plow. Brand new tires and wheels, vinyl enclosure, runs great. I have user and service manuals. Not giving it away lol looking for 3K


Any pics of the enclosure? I would like one myself for winters!


----------

